# Tip-up Town in Jeopardy



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=136433


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Uh oh! That would be disappointing, but there would be fewer snowmobiles zipping by my shanty on the two weekends.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Less spooky walleye.....With the tough times people are having and the amount of places for sale...I'd think the people #'s would be way down!! Tough times for those living up there depending on all of the cash the vacationers bring in!


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

If you read the article they said they need volunteers to organize it...I don't think it is the lack of participants or vendors...If the locals up there want the business from the folks downstate, they better pitch in and help. Hopefully there will be more interest in helping out now that it was on 9 & 10 news


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

They need volonteers and sponsors. I dont know why more business owners dont get involved. The local non-business owners dont care and dont go near tut anyways. as far as the current economy/tourist business... its holding its own for now.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Being that I have a boarding kennel I often get solicitations for 'sponsorship' for local community events...Recently there was an event at The Detroit Zoo
an animal adoption function for displaced dogs and cats. I am always willing to help out and volunteer in an exchange for some advertising...they wanted 5,000 dollars for a small display area where I could pass out business flyers...HOLY COW that is my whole advertising budget for a year! Some of these 'community events' make the fees so astronomical that many small businesses are scared off, you would think they would lower them so they would attract more instead of scaring them off.


----------



## Sala (May 15, 2008)

That will be a tough pill to swallow for the local businesses. I think the unpredictable ice conditions and the poor fishing on houghton lake are also contributing to the problem


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Another thing to understand... my buddies own the local paper the Resorter up there, others run multiple resorts, various bars, etc. etc. They convinced me long ago that the media absolutely hates the idea of TUT and will purposely print things like "TUT is cancelled due to whatever". Over the years I have to agree, WJR, Freep, Tawas papers, etc. they will print exactly that sort of thing.

So I wouldn't be a bit surprised if this wasn't another one of the slanderous stories they put every year.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting isn't it? You know. As a younger person, I just always assumed that it was the media's job to print facts...that means research a story and present it to the public WITHOUT any type of personal agenda injected...

Then I did an interview in print...I hardly recognized what I said! The newspaper 'cherry picked' the conversation actually slanting the story to almost opposite of what I said..lol

So I don't even buy newspapers anymore! 

I actually spend a lot of time getting the story from multiple sources and forming my own opinons.

I hope you are right and it is just rumors. I can't imagine that TUT a long time honored 'tradition' would just fade away. Especially since a lot of businesses depend on folks from downstate to go up and spend money! I also understand about the 'lack' of volunteerism. Seems like that happens with anything (clubs ect.) the same few people do the bulk of the work...perhaps they need to have a drawing ...like a jury pool! Pull 75 names and you get to help...next year you are exempt...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Banditto said:


> Another thing to understand... my buddies own the local paper the Resorter up there, others run multiple resorts, various bars, etc. etc. They convinced me long ago that the media absolutely hates the idea of TUT and will purposely print things like "TUT is cancelled due to whatever". Over the years I have to agree, WJR, Freep, Tawas papers, etc. they will print exactly that sort of thing.
> 
> So I wouldn't be a bit surprised if this wasn't another one of the slanderous stories they put every year.


 Dave Denboer, pres. of the chamber of commerce stated on the news as well as the front page of the Resorter that it will be cancelled unless fundraising and volunteers are found by aug.1.

The Kiwanis club used to provide the volunteers. the have decided not to participate anymore.

http://www.houghtonlakeresorter.com/news/2008/0619/front_page/004.html


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Banditto said:


> Another thing to understand... my buddies own the local paper the Resorter up there, others run multiple resorts, various bars, etc. etc. They convinced me long ago that the media absolutely hates the idea of TUT and will purposely print things like "TUT is cancelled due to whatever". Over the years I have to agree, WJR, Freep, Tawas papers, etc. they will print exactly that sort of thing.
> 
> So I wouldn't be a bit surprised if this wasn't another one of the slanderous stories they put every year.


As mentioned, I too read this in the Resorter......

Another interesting fact I read in that artical; Dave Denboer also mentioned that if every COC member antied up $100.00 each there'd be more than enough $$$ to get the ball rolling without any major sponsorship money.....


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

Burksee said:


> As mentioned, I too read this in the Resorter......
> 
> Another interesting fact I read in that artical; Dave Denboer also mentioned that if every COC member antied up $100.00 each there'd be more than enough $$$ to get the ball rolling without any major sponsorship money.....


this is true....but for how long can we keep tut on life support? as was said a few posts back.. the ice is unpredictable, the fishing sucks and the people that live on the lake are getting more rude every year.... 
it also does not help that tut has become ticket town, i am not saying that the cops need to let any thing go..but do we need to make such a presence known? what about more plain cloths officers? that way it wont look like 1 in 3 people there is a cop! and we will be just as safe. the other thing that has changed is other towns are now having there own winter festivals, look at st helen we used to have a good number of vols come over from there but now they work over there. 
another thing is look at our tourisim beurau how often do you see any thing that they do? they wont work with the chamber. 

we need a better solution than we all give $100 to the chamber.


----------



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

i hope they get the needed sponsors to keep it going! we go every year and spend a decent amount of $ at the local motels, bars, restaurants, bait shops, gas stations, etc...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

DROPTINE 14 said:


> this is true....but for how long can we keep tut on life support? as was said a few posts back.. the ice is unpredictable, the fishing sucks and the people that live on the lake are getting more rude every year....
> it also does not help that tut has become ticket town, i am not saying that the cops need to let any thing go..but do we need to make such a presence known? what about more plain cloths officers? that way it wont look like 1 in 3 people there is a cop! and we will be just as safe. the other thing that has changed is other towns are now having there own winter festivals, look at st helen we used to have a good number of vols come over from there but now they work over there.
> another thing is look at our tourisim beurau how often do you see any thing that they do? they wont work with the chamber.
> 
> we need a better solution than we all give $100 to the chamber.


Now try to take what I'm about to say as constructive criticism and not a slam. 

I take it your a business owner and a COC member in or around Houghton Lake? If so or if it were me I'd be asking those very questions to Dave Denboer. I'd also get involved and support this winter time money maker for the HL area. HL is after all a tourist, resort towm and events like this is what will get the people whether to fish, snowmobile or party to come there. I'm sure there are very few businessess that dont profit from those two weekends. The bars, restaurants, grocery stores and even Arnie's or Lyman's wouldnt be ringing the cash register quite so often those last two weekends in January if TUT didn't happen. And as far as support goes, between just the umpteen badges and $$$ spent at the raffles while attending the fundraiser at Shenanigans I know I spent a $100 easy, and I dont even live nor have a business in HL! I just love the fact there's an event during the dead of winter that can bring people out. For the average business owner a $100.00 donation toward TUT would be the cheapest advertising expense ever had. Aws far as the police go, I'd say keep there presence known and felt. You have no idea who's life may have been saved after they've taken that over indulger off the road.  BTW - As mentioned I attended the annual TUT fundraiser and was amazed by the lack of COC member/business attendance. Matter of fact I seem to remember the majority of the COC members that were there were the ones that would least profit from it! I know a good solution, you could always just vote to increase the property taxes of the non-residents again to support this event to! 

TUT, long may it live on!


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

burkse. 
i will not say that you are wrong... in any way here. i talk to dave on a regular basis, i am a member my business makes next to $0 off of tut but yet we support anything that will bring people to out area.. for whatever reason
this being said i could have been taken wrong here WE need to make H.L. more appealing, and WE need to get along drop our pollitical agendas.... (yes if you get involved enough you will see them) and look out for the common good. H.L. is not going to be able to stay a tourist town forever we need real business, we bring in the money that supports the little business in the off times. and the other thing is our dues were $450 for the year. and we are supposed to drop another $100? i find that hard to take, my mom voluntered for at least 10 years on tut and making badges ect.. she just cannot do it any more. i work behind the scenes,in annother capacity as fire rescue...i stay busy :yikes: . 
and you are right look 10% of the people do 90% of the work as in any thing.......


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Uh oh! That would be disappointing, but there would be fewer snowmobiles zipping by my shanty on the two weekends.


No there wouldnt! :evilsmile  

I'm confident that this will be worked out and TUT will continue as it has in the past.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

enough volunteers and sponsers have signed up. T.U.T. will be held as planned.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> No there wouldnt! :evilsmile
> 
> I'm confident that this will be worked out and TUT will continue as it has in the past.


You'll just be zipping by the decoy shanties that Houghton Laker and I set out.


----------



## Huntinforfun (Jul 27, 2008)

TUT rocks.
I'll be there.


----------

